# I'm not going to be a mother.



## Phantaja (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm in the hospital. I happened to have my laptop in my bag.

I woke up this morning with a little cramping and a little bleeding and dh panicked. I said that I wanted to see my doctor, but he wanted to go to the ER so we went. After a bunch of ultrasounds, too many catheters, too much touching they told me that my baby is in my ovary. My sweet baby isn't going to be born. They're going to try to save my ovary and I hope to God that they can. It's my only one.

I had to sit, alone and cold, for over three hours. They wouldn't tell my husband anything and, according to the doctor, he yelled at her about an hour ago, so she called security and they made him leave. 15 minutes after she told me that they let him back in and while he was sitting quietly by my side, trying to comfort me, security burst in, without knocking and took him away again. He was furious, I could hear him screaming in the hall "That's my wife! My child is gone, let me stay!" But they didn't. After a while his voice faded away. And I'm cold and alone again. I'm having surgery soon. Please pray for me.


----------



## jessicasocean (Mar 21, 2008)

Aja, I am so sorry. I cannot believe they made your DH leave, to let you be alone at a time like this is just inexcusable! I hope that they let him come back, is there anyone else that can be there with you? I will pray for you, please know that even though you are physically alone, you are in my thoughts.


----------



## Mrs_Lurker (Aug 23, 2006)

: I can't believe this is happening to you. I'm so sad for you.


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)




----------



## 20605 (Oct 11, 2004)

Document everything for the complaint you are going to file afterwards!

But most importantly....lots of hugs and good thoughts your way.

I am so sorry.


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry, Aja. To not have your support at this time is just a horrible thing to do to someone. I'm sorry your losing your little one and I hope that you don't lose your ovary.


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

I am so sorry for your and your DH.

I will be thinking of you.


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm so so sorry.














:


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## talk de jour (Apr 21, 2005)

I am so sorry.


----------



## apmama2myboo (Mar 30, 2005)

how terrible for you that you're going thru this alone. that's so cruel. i'm so deeply sorry for everything you're going through, Aja.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

mama. I hope the surgery goes well and you are able to find peace and healing.


----------



## Amydoula (Jun 20, 2004)

I am deeply sorry for everything you are going through.


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

Thinking of you mama. Sorry for your loss and I pray things go ok. Please let everything be ok for you!


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm so very, very sorry Aja. My heart goes out to you and your DH. Much peace, love and strength for you both.


----------



## crazycandigirl (Mar 13, 2006)

I am so sorry that you are going through this.


----------



## meredyth0315 (Aug 16, 2007)

Oh Aja, I'm so, so sorry for what you're going through







I do agree with the PP about filing a complaint when you're able to, that is just inexcusable to treat a family going through so much so horribly


----------



## perl (Jan 17, 2006)

Oh no! And I can't believe they wouldn't let your DH come to be with you - you need him right now!

Sending love and light your way, and praying that your ovary can be saved. I'm so, so sorry you're having to go through this.


----------



## mommyswenn (May 23, 2004)

Oh, Aja... I'm so sorry.


----------



## DreamWeaver (May 28, 2002)

Aja, I am so terribly sorry you have to go through this.















and prayers that this trauma will be over soon and you keep your ovary.
Peace to you... ...


----------



## mamajennvt (Jun 7, 2007)

((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))


----------



## avivaelona (Jun 24, 2005)

You aren't alone, we are here crying with you.









Their treatment of your partner is inexcuseable. I hoping they let him come back and that your ovary is spared.


----------



## heatherh (Jun 25, 2005)

I'm so sorry you're going through this. Thinking of you and hoping the surgery goes well.


----------



## honeybunch2k8 (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss.









I'm sorry you were treated so badly. Hospitals don't do well at all when it comes to miscarriage.







:


----------



## Laggie (Nov 2, 2005)

Oh, that's horrible.

I'm so sorry.

I hope your surgery goes well.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

Aja









is there a mother, sister or friend you can call?

praying your ovary is saved


----------



## triscuitsmom (Jan 11, 2007)

Aja my heart hurts for you. I am praying so hard.

Sending you warm and comforting vibes Mama. Lots of love and light.


----------



## babblingbrook (Dec 6, 2007)




----------



## nolansmummy (Apr 19, 2005)

s, i hope they let your dh back in to comfort you, and that your surgery goes well.







s I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

omg i am so sorry...for your loss and for the way that hospital is treating you and your dh.


----------



## Phantaja (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm still in the hospital, glad that I had my laptop because it's preserving my sanity.

The ER never let DH come back, but a few kind nurses in labor and delivery (seems like a cruel joke to put me up here, but that's what they do with "high risk pregnancies")let DH hide out in my room. They even brought him a chair that folded out to a bed and he stayed the night. That was nice. I really needed him. I never heard a single baby or woman in labor though, only the woman next door crying. I guess they separate us somehow.

A few more ultrasounds revealed that baby isn't in my ovary after all; she's in my tube. They've given me methotrexate in an attempt to preserve my fertility. It's not too bad, no worse than a period. But this isn't a period. It's my babies birth.


----------



## triscuitsmom (Jan 11, 2007)

Mama my heart is breaking for you. You are still in my thoughts. Many many many hugs coming your way.


----------



## Matilda_z (Dec 9, 2005)

Aja, I'm horrified at the situation you are in. Know that there are many of us here with you in spirit. I'm so glad that your DH is with you, and I'm relieved to hear that your ovary will be safe. I'm so sorry for your dear little baby.


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

I read your post, and my heart is breaking for you. Sending prayer and hugs to you and your DH. (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

I am really sorry about the loss of your baby. It's nice the nurses let your dh stay with you for support. I am glad you don't have to hear women laboring or babies crying, that would be a lot to handle. I hope that your tube can be saved. I really feel for you and your dh concerning your loss.







:


----------



## fenix (Apr 22, 2006)

Aja. It just isn't right that any of this is happening to you and your dh. You need each other right now. I pray your surgery goes as is should and you get to keep your ovary.


----------



## frog (Jun 1, 2005)

Aja, I'm so sorry. You're in my prayers.


----------



## anjelika (May 16, 2004)

My thoughts and prayers are with you, Aja...


----------



## JessC (Jul 5, 2006)

I am so, so sorry for your loss. You _are_ a mother.


----------



## amitymama (Nov 17, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. I hope they let your DH come be with you soon.


----------



## Eliseatthebeach (Sep 20, 2007)

I am so so sorry.


----------



## Dena (May 29, 2006)

I am so so sorry.

I hope and pray that the surgery went well, you still have your ovary, and you are recovering as well as can be expected.


----------



## hibana (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry the hospital is making things worse for you than they already are. Please, document everything and file a complaint.


----------



## Genesis (Jan 8, 2007)

I am so, so sorry for your loss, Phantaja.


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

Mama,









I'm glad there are some kind, compassionate people in this world (the nurses














looking out for you and DH. I am also soooo glad that your ovary and fertility and health is spared.

I am so sorry about the loss of your sweet baby.


----------



## hannybanany (Jun 3, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Do you know yet if your tube is going to be okay?

What on earth was their justification for not letting your DH in?


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

How horrible!! I am so sorry this has happened to you guys.


----------

